# Catcerto



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of Nora, the piano playing cat? A composer named Mindaugus Piecaitis has written music based on her playing.

Apparently, she gets along better with humans than other cats. Her meowmie teaches piano lessons, and Nora likes to watch and try to make music of her own! She'll plink the keys and look back at Mom. 'How was that?'


I've listened to some of it; Catcerto is a real treat!


----------

